# Poor Mia's in a diaper!



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot to say that we got the diapers a couple months ago in preparation, and we got the Large because we thought it would be fine... well... Miss Mia has gotten bigger since then and I think we need X-Large!! LOL!


----------



## egcc (Feb 23, 2009)

Gotta love her grin--even with her legs wide in the diaper.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

poor baby!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hehe poor girl!! I love the 3rd picture, it looks like she's laughing about having to wear a diaper  too funny.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Poor Mia - it is tough being a girl!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awww bless her 
I wondered what you had done with her tail in the first shot lol
I have seen dogs wearing mens Y fronts back to front with their tails through the fly and a pad put in the apropriate place inside
Ruby is due in season again soon so if she gets it bad I shall try it and post piccies


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aaww that poor lil sweet hear but she does look adoreable


----------

